# From dirty doodle....



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Great pictures! Your puppy isn't fat - he's fluffy!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ahhhh, it makes a world of difference having a fluffed coat and a smooth face doesn't it! He looks great! Paris used to HATE me taking photos of her; her tail would go down, her head and ears drooped, and she pulled the most abused faces at me, but I do it soooooo much that she's gotten over it and loves the camera now! heh


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely transformation!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Nice dog and a great grooming job !


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

What a cutie! I love how Poodle people notice when their dogs faces are even slightly grown out....others would think its already short enough but we know the look of a freshly shaven face and feet and i usually do it once a week just to keep him looking handsome. 
My sister whose not a Spoo person at all really likes Misters top knot all gown out and lookin like a helmet lol! She would have the mangiest poodle if she owned one lol.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Love his groom!!  

Yeah, I agree, BIG difference between before bath and groom and after bath and groom!!!! I too LOVE the kissable nose.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks wonderful after his grooming....like a different dog!! You did a lovely job._


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Great job, what a handsome boy.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

You did a lovely job and he looks so nice.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Gosh, how long/short is his coat? That looks soooo plush and huggable. I love it, it looks so thick. Wish Saleen's coat was like that LoL, she still has the pain in the butt wispy fine baby hair like coat. He looks great with his newly cleaned face and blow dry  Love them when they are fresh like that.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

He looks so comfy and fluffy. I know mine hate going through the routine but they come alive and I think they actually like felly good.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! His coat isnt That long right now. His body was taken down with a 5F in November and legs trimmed. His coat is just SO thick! He really has a perfect poodle coat! Wirey, coarse, thick and plush! I love it.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

He looks so cute! I have a funny story, I met a lady at the dog park one day and commeted on her pretty black standard poodle, she laughed and said she rescued what she was told was a labradoodle or poodle mix of some kind. well long story short she took her new doodle to get groomed and when she came to pick her up out comes this pretty standard poodle. She thought at first they had given her the wrong dog, She has a natural tail and was so over grown that the rescue thought she was a mix.lol Clearly she is a poodle, nothing doodle about her now


----------

